# Auch ich suche noch einen Gästepass



## Rotzblase (17. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

mit Diablo 1 hatte ich bereits mit jungen Jahren angefangen und hab mich für die Spielserie sehr begeistert und der zweite Teil war einfach unglaublich gut. Jetzt ist es nur so, dass ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob mir alle Entscheidungen von Blizzard gefallen, was sie aus Diablo 3 gemacht haben. Ich würde es halt echt gern mal anzocken, um zu sehen ob ich es mir kaufen werde oder nicht. Wäre echt total super, wenn sich da jemand erbarmen würde. 

Dann mal allen viel Spaß bei dem Spiel, die mittlerweile schon am zocken sind.

/Edit: Hat sich bei mir erledigt


----------

